# ED and an M3?



## Speed Racer (Nov 4, 2002)

Does the M3 come out of the dealers allocation of cars if it is ED?

Does the 7% reduce in cost still hold true for the M3?

Is there any chance of negotiationg a price lower than ED MSRP on an ED M3?

Thanks


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

there is NO discount of any sort on an ED M3


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *there is NO discount of any sort on an ED M3  *


This is true...


----------



## Speed Racer (Nov 4, 2002)

Does the M3 come out of the dealers allocation of cars?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Speed Racer said:


> *Does the M3 come out of the dealers allocation of cars? *


Absolutely...


----------



## Speed Racer (Nov 4, 2002)

I can imagine that you might not be able to get any cash off of an ED M3 in a high demand place like Cali but can you get any off in other places with less demand?

I there is no discount at all for doing ED on an M3 would it be possible to get below MSRP?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I am sure that somewhere, somehow one could
theortetically find a dealer willing to do an M3 ED
(with a discount to boot)!

Not anywhere near CA, where "bump stickers"
are still the norm...


----------

